# .:R32 rotors and pads



## lippeddub (Dec 2, 2008)

i looked at autotech, ecs, and mjm. i just can't decide, or figure out, what to go with as far as rotors+pads, sorry if this has been covered, i am a lazy search guy?

but, i could use your 2 cents, on experience and recomendations. right now i am thinking mintex w/clubsport rotors  i am not tracking just daily driving, dont care about dust, just want them to perform better than oem, and last as long. and of course the slotted or drilled bling bling:thumbup:


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

One: flush the brake fluid if it's never been done. Rotors are fairly irrelevant, unless you want the look of slotted and/or drilled. Any of the performance ceramic pads should be fine.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

lippeddub said:


> dont care about dust, just want them to perform better than oem, and* last as long*. and of course the slotted or drilled bling bling:thumbup:


Your "bling bling" wont work with your "last as long" needs! Slotted is better than drilled for performance (plain is better though) but slotted will eat the pads quicker!

Personally, I don't waste the money on the bling!


----------



## lippeddub (Dec 2, 2008)

KG18t said:


> One: flush the brake fluid if it's never been done. Rotors are fairly irrelevant, unless you want the look of slotted and/or drilled. Any of the performance ceramic pads should be fine.


how many bottles of brake fluid and wich one do you or most people recommend?opcorn:


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

1L of OEM VW fluid. If you're not ever tracking the car, OEM fluid is more than sufficient, and will play nicely with the clutch and everything else. Be sure to flush the clutch as well, the bleeder valve is over the slave cylinder, you'll have to pull the air filter box.


----------

